# A Message Each Night



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

Each night before bed I write a little message, some people suggest I write a story or something, anyways, it's not a poem but it's just kind of general thoughts on life that people on my contact list love to read every night before bed (as that is when I put them up). It's just something I do.

8.26.08
The young boy walking up the creaking stairs to retire for the night, could only ask if this is how life would always be, and nothing more? Surely, he hoped, there had to be, something more.
8.27.08
The young boy felt overworked and had to retire still undone, this thought would haunt his sleep until morning, as well as events of the previous day. The boy wondered what is at the end of all this work, hopefully, a yet-to-be-determined reward of grand riches and everlasting happiness. If only...
8.29.08
The young boy could finally sleep semi-peacfully, at least there was no immediate cause for alarm. Day 6's sun will soon shine over the hills and light and happiness will flow into the world, hopefully for at least a few days.

9.1.08
The young boy has questioned why some work for the weekend, he has just worked on the weekend for the entire day. Nothing special, nothing good there, when will someone recognize this isn't right and give aid?
9.2.08
The young boy retires to his quarters with one question, is taking a step back really such a bad thing?
9.3.08
The young boy walks up each stair, each one a different challenge representing the real world. Sometimes even when you are completely in the right, it still doesn't work out your way. And what a way to begin the day anew with.
9.4.08
The young boy goes to bed in the room just beyond the stairs wondering why certain things must be so, and if they are not always favored then why does everyone seem to agree, even if they know there is another way? 
9.5.08
The young boy went to rest for the night only thinking if people knew what they were talking about and didn't buy into the media so much, then maybe, just maybe everyone could pull together and get some new and revolutionary ideas. Sadly, people allow themselves to be controlled, thus so much of what could have been, is lost forever.
9.6.08
The young boy climbed the stairs after a fairly restful day knowing that all the difference can be made based on how something is looked at. The meaning can be the same, but what is gotten out of it is based on thinking in different ways.
9.7.08
The young boy crawled into bed after a few days rest knowing that upon the next sighting of the sun, it would be the beginning of another cycle that we all seem to fall into again and again. Hopefully, these cycles move us forward and we are all making them worthwile, some may make choices based on now but the future must be looked at, not now, to make those choices.
9.8.08
The young boy fell into bed hoping this night would bring the much needed rest and thinking about how so much of what is done can be changed by a simple change of mind, either for the better or worse.
9.9.08
The young boy went to his room knowing the slight chance of what may come, and if it is to be so then let it come. That would provide a nice break, thought the boy, for everyone.
9.10.08
The young boy went to bed wondering why sometimes things just decide to continue no matter what you seem to do to try and stop or prevent them.
9.11.08
The young boy went to bed still hoping for a cure, but also noticing that when people decide on something they do not always know why they may do it, it just somewhat happens.
9.12.08
The young boy simply knew one thing that people can not seem to figure out: In order to completely remove dependence on oil you must get rid of oil companies, this process would work something like drug rehab or AA although hopefully smoother. Thoughts of why people just can't figure out why certain things need to be troubled the young boy as he slept.
9.13.08
The young boy went to sleep wishing that people could open their eyes and learn to just take a step back and see the full picture. Being well rounded, such as a ball lets you view all sorts of places as a ball can seem to roll anywhere it wants as well.

9.28.08
The young boy went to sleep wondering if true rest and relaxation could be found, a hope maybe.
9.29.08
The young boy went to sleep wondering what actually reflected what in this world, what can be trusted to give a clear and accurate picture?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I like them, some of them i like more and some less. But i like them.


----------



## newuser20 (Feb 25, 2009)

Creative & insightful.
This is great.


----------

